# My Expansion Draft Team Capsules



## RetroDreams

Atlanta (5 players under contract)
Protected: Chris Crawford, Boris Diaw, Travis Hansen, Jason Terry, Joel Pryzbilla (RFA)
Unprotected: Alan Henderson
Assumptions: Stephen Jackson declines his player option

Boston (11 players under contract)
Protected: Jiri Welsh, Chucky Atkins, Brandon Hunter, Marcus Banks, Kendrick Perkins, Paul Pierce, Ricky Davis, Chris Mihm (RFA)
Unprotected: Raef Lafrentz, Michael Stewart, Jumaine Jones
Assumptions: Mark Blount declines his player option

Chicago (10 players under contract)
Protected: Jamal Crawford, Marcus Fizer, Eddy Curry, Tyson Chandler, Chris Jeffries, Kirk Hinrich, Scottie Pippen 
Unprotected: Antonio Davis, Jerome Williams, Eddie Robinson
Assumptions: None

Cleveland (10 players under contract)
Protected: Tony Battie, Lebron James, Dajuan Wagner, Carlos Boozer, Jeff McInnis, Kevin Ollie, DeSagana Diop, Kedrick Brown, 
Unprotected: Ira Newble, Zydrunas Illgauskas
Assumptions: None

Dallas (10 players under contract)
Protected: Josh Howard, Dirk Nowitzki, Eduardo Najera, Tony Delk, Antoine Walker, Antwan Jamison, Danny Fortson, Shawn Bradley
Unprotected: Tariq Abdul-Wahad, Michael Finley
Assumptions: Steve Nash declines his player option

Denver (8 players under contract)
Protected: Ryan Bowen, Nene Hilario, Nikoloz Tskitishvili, Voshon Lenard, Carmelo Anthony, Francisco Elson, Andre Miller
Unprotected: Marcus Camby
Assumptions: Marcus Camby exercises his player option

Detroit (7 players under contract)
Protected: Ben Wallace, Richard Hamilton, Chauncey Billups, Darko Milicic, Tayshuan Prince, Corlis Williamson
Unprotected: Elden Campbell
Assumptions: None

Golden State (7 players under contract)
Protected: Speedy Claxton, Jason Richardson, Troy Murphy, Clifford Robinson, Mike Dunleavy, Mickael Pietrus
Unprotected: Evan Eschmeyer
Assumptions: Erick Dampier declines his player option, Nick Van Exel declines his player option

Houston (10 players under contract)
Protected: Yao Ming, Steve Francis, Cuttino Mobley, Eric Piatkowski, Jimmy Jackson, Bostjan Nachbar, Adrian Griffin, Kelvin Cato
Unprotected: Mo Taylor, Clarence Weatherspoon
Assumptions: None

Indiana (12 players under contract) 
Protected: Al Harrington, Ron Artest, Jermaine O'Neal, Jonathan Bender, Reggie Miller, Jamaal Tinsley, Fred Jones, Jeff Foster
Unprotected: Austin Croshere, Primoz Brezec, Scot Pollard, Anthony Johnson
Assumptions: None

LA Clippers (11 players under contract)
Protected: Elton Brand, Quentin Richardson (RFA), Corey Maggette, Predrag Drobnjak, Chris Kaman, Melvin Ely, Chris Wilcox, Marko Jaric
Unprotected: Eddie House, Wang Zhizhi, Keyon Dooling (RFA)
Assumptions: None

LA Lakers (6 players under contract)
Protected: Brian Cook, Rick Fox, Devean George, Kareem Rush, Luke Walton
Unprotected: Shaquille O'Neal
Assumptions: Kobe Bryant declines his player option, Gary Payton declines his player option, Derek Fisher declines his player option, Karl Malone declines his player option

Memphis (13 players under contract)
Protected: Bonzi Wells, Jason Williams, James Posey, Stromile Swift (RFA), Pau Gasol, Shane Battier, Earl Watson, Troy Bell
Unprotected: Lorenzen Wright, Michael Dickerson, Bo Outlaw, Jake Tsakalidis (RFA), Dahntay Jones, Theron Smith, Ryan Humphrey
Assumptions: Memphis exercises team option on Bonzi Wells

Miami (6 players under contract)
Protected: Eddie Jones, Lamar Odom, Caron Butler, Dwyane Wade, Udonis Haslem
Unprotected: Brian Grant
Assumptions: Miami exercises team option on Udonis Haslem

Milwaukee (10 players under contract)
Protected: Keith Van Horn, Jason Caffey, Michael Redd, Desmond Mason, Marcus Haislip, Brian Skinner, Erick Strickland, TJ Ford 
Unprotected: Anthony Mason, Joe Smith
Assumptions: None

Minnesota (8 players under contract)
Protected: Kevin Garnett, Wally Szczerbiak, Sam Cassell, Mike Olowokandi, Mark Madsen, Ndudi Ebi, Latrell Sprewell
Unprotected: Ervin Johnson
Assumptions: Latrell Sprewell exercises his player option, Troy Hudson declines his player option

New Jersey (11 players under contract)
Protected: Jason Kidd, Kenyon Martin (RFA), Rodney Rogers, Aaron Williams, Richard Jefferson, Lucious Harris, Jason Collins, Zoran Planinic 
Unprotected: Alonzo Mourning, Kerry Kittles, Brian Scalabrine
Assumptions: None

New Orleans (8 players under contract)
Protected: Baron Davis, PJ Brown, David Wesley, George Lynch, Darrell Armstrong, Courtney Alexander (RFA), David West
Unprotected: Jamal Mashburn
Assumptions: None

New York (14 players under contract)
Protected: Nazr Mohammed, Mike Sweetney, Frank Williams, Stephon Marbury, Tim Thomas, Kurt Thomas, Dikembe Mutumbo, Othella Harrington
Unprotected: Shandon Anderson, Allan Houston, Anfernee Hardaway, John Amaechi, Moochie Norris, Cezary Trybanski
Assumptions: None

Orlando (9 players under contract)
Protected: Tracy McGrady, Juwan Howard, Drew Gooden, Andrew DeClercq, DeShawn Stevenson (RFA), Tyronn Lue, Reece Gaines, Keith Bogans
Unprotected: Grant Hill
Assumptions: Zaza Pachulia declines his player option

Philadelphia (11 players under contract)
Protected: Allen Iverson, Aaron McKie, John Salmons, Samuel Dalembert, Kenny Thomas, Eric Snow, Marc Jackson, Greg Buckner
Unprotected: Todd MacCulloch, Glenn Robinson, Derrick Coleman
Assumptions: None

Phoenix (10 players under contract)
Protected: Shawn Marion, Amare Stoudamire, Joe Johnson, Jake Voskuhl, Zarko Cabarkapa, Casey Jacobsen, Leandrinho Barbosa, Maciej Lampe
Unprotected: Howard Eisley, Jahidi White
Assumptions: None

Portland (11 players under contract)
Protected: Zach Randolph, Qyntel Woods, Dan Dickau, Travis Outlaw, Ruben Patterson, Darius Miles (RFA), Theo Ratliff, Derek Anderson
Unprotected: Dale Davis, Damon Stoudamire, Shareef Abdur-Rahim
Assumptions: Portland declines team option on Eddie Gill

Sacramento (9 players under contract)
Protected: Mike Bibby, Brad Miller, Doug Christie, Predrag Stojakovic, Bobby Jackson, Gerald Wallace, Darius Songalia, Anthony Peeler
Unprotected: Chris Webber
Assumptions: None

San Antonio (8 players under contract)
Protected: Tim Duncan, Radoslav Nesterovic, Malik Rose, Bruce Bowen, Hidayet Turkoglu (RFA), Tony Parker, Robert Horry
Unprotected: Charlie Ward
Assumptions: Charlie Ward exercises his player option, San Antonio exercises team option on Robert Horry

Seattle (10 players under contract)
Protected: Rashard Lewis, Ray Allen, Luke Ridnour, Nick Collison, Vladmir Radmanovic, Antonio Daniels, Ronald Murray, Jerome James
Unprotected: Calvin Booth, Vitaly Potapenko
Assumptions: Jerome James exercises his player option

Toronto (8 players under contract)
Protected: Vince Carter, Jalen Rose, Donyell Marshall, Alvin Williams, Chris Bosh, Morris Peterson (RFA)
Unprotected: Lamond Murray, Eric Montross
Assumptions: None

Utah (4 players under contract) 
Protected: Matt Harpring, Andrei Kirilenko, Aleksandar Pavlovic
Unprotected: Curtis Borchardt
Assumptions: None

Washington (12 players under contract)
Protected: Gilbert Arenas, Larry Hughes, Kwame Brown, Etan Thomas (RFA), Jarvis Hayes, Jared Jeffries, Brendan Haywood, Steve Blake
Unprotected: Christian Laettner, Jerry Stackhouse, Juan Dixon, Lonny Baxter
Assumptions: None


----------



## Dre

> Dallas (10 players under contract)
> Protected: Josh Howard, Dirk Nowitzki, Eduardo Najera, Tony Delk, Antoine Walker, Antwan Jamison, Danny Fortson, Shawn Bradley
> Unprotected: Tariq Abdul-Wahad, Michael Finley
> Assumptions: Steve Nash declines his player option


Fin would sit on the bench before he walks for nothing, IMO. The Mavs aren't in any kind of cap-dumping or rebuilding stage, so I don't think he goes for nothing. I wouldn't be surprised to log on here and find out he's traded, though, for the reason that he's steadily declining and makes a whole lot of money. Hopefully, he doesn't get into a Dikembe Mutombo-like stage where he's worthless, but I definetly see him leaving the Mavs in some shape or form soon. If Daniels gets a new deal, there won't be any room for him on the bench or pocketbook. I just don't think a wheeler/dealer like Cuban lets him go for nothing.

Nash will decline his option, but you are you suggesting that he'll leave?


----------



## RetroDreams

> Originally posted by <b>dre1218us</b>!
> 
> 
> Fin would sit on the bench before he walks for nothing, IMO. The Mavs aren't in any kind of cap-dumping or rebuilding stage, so I don't think he goes for nothing. I wouldn't be surprised to log on here and find out he's traded, though, for the reason that he's steadily declining and makes a whole lot of money. Hopefully, he doesn't get into a Dikembe Mutombo-like stage where he's worthless, but I definetly see him leaving the Mavs in some shape or form soon. If Daniels gets a new deal, there won't be any room for him on the bench or pocketbook. I just don't think a wheeler/dealer like Cuban lets him go for nothing.
> 
> Nash will decline his option, but you are you suggesting that he'll leave?


Finley is left uprotected for the simple fact that the Mavericks know that the Bobcats would not take on Finley and his contract considering the amount left on it and his age.

Considering Finley is slated to make $14.6m and has three more years remaining, the Bobcats wouldn't even consider him. It is strictly a move to protect their other players.

As for as Nash declining his option, once he does and becomes a FA, he does not need protected as the only players you need to protect are those with current contracts or those that are restricted free agents.


----------



## Dre

Oh, so strategical moves are what you're implying. Alright with me. Wahad is the ultimate 6 million dollar bag of dirt, he hasn't contributed in any way all year. At least overpaid guys like Van Horn and Thomas help their teams. The Bobcats won't take him...


----------



## RetroDreams

> Originally posted by <b>dre1218us</b>!
> Oh, so strategical moves are what you're implying. Alright with me. Wahad is the ultimate 6 million dollar bag of dirt, he hasn't contributed in any way all year. At least overpaid guys like Van Horn and Thomas help their teams. The Bobcats won't take him...


Correct. That is the name of the game when you are wanting to protect your expiring contracts and/or young talent. I don't think the Bobcats will even look in Dallas' direction.


----------



## HKF

Would the Lakers really leave Shaq unprotected? If I was the Bobcats I would take him and surround him with crap and still make the playoffs. Then when his deal expires in 2 years, have a boatload of cap room. 

I don't think the Lakers will leave him unprotected.


----------



## Peja Vu

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> Sacramento (7 players under contract)
> Protected: Mike Bibby, Brad Miller, Doug Christie, Predrag Stojakovic, Bobby Jackson, Gerald Wallace
> Unprotected: Chris Webber
> Assumptions: None


Darius Songaila and Anthony Peeler are under contract (at least they are according to this article)


----------



## RetroDreams

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Would the Lakers really leave Shaq unprotected? If I was the Bobcats I would take him and surround him with crap and still make the playoffs.
> 
> I don't think the Lakers will leave him unprotected.


Yep, and here is why.

This past year, the salary cap was $43,840,000. From what I've been reading thanks to our own Dan Rosenbaum, there is even a possibility of the cap going down due to the financial problems of several teams. Anyway, for the sake of reference, we'll say it remains the same. The Bobcats have 66% of that, or $28,934,000 available for them to spend on 14 players in the draft.

The Bobcats would be "capped" out if they took Shaquille since his 2004 salary is slated at $29,464,288. They would have to select 13 more players and sign thier draft pick on a negative 530,000.


----------



## RetroDreams

*Re: Re: My Expansion Draft Team Capsules*



> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> 
> 
> Darius Songaila and Anthony Peeler are under contract (at least they are according to this article)


Hmm,

I was using Hoopshype and Patricia's basketball reference. They seem to conflict each other. Let me look at some more and I'll edit.

EDIT: USA Today has Songalia as a free agent as does HoopsHype. Peeler is under contract, thanks for catching it.

http://www.usatoday.com/sports/basketball/nba/salaries/playerdetail.aspx?lname=S&player=563

http://www.hoopshype.com/salaries/sacramento.htm


2nd EDIT: Patricia's says Songalia has another year at the minimum. Regardless, I added both to the protected list since I think it would be stupid to leave either as unprotected. I do not think Charlotte would even consider Webber, which is why I left him available since he is slated at $17,531,000.


----------



## HKF

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> 
> 
> Yep, and here is why.
> 
> This past year, the salary cap was $43,840,000. From what I've been reading thanks to our own Dan Rosenbaum, there is even a possibility of the cap going down due to the financial problems of several teams. Anyway, for the sake of reference, we'll say it remains the same. The Bobcats have 66% of that, or $28,934,000 available for them to spend on 14 players in the draft.
> 
> The Bobcats would be "capped" out if they took Shaquille since his 2004 salary is slated at $29,464,288. They would have to select 13 more players and sign thier draft pick on a negative 530,000.


I didn't realize how much damage to the cap Shaq truly does. Man I will be glad when he retires. 29 million for him missing all those ball games during the year. Yikes.


----------



## RetroDreams

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> I didn't realize how much damage to the cap Shaq truly does. Man I will be glad when he retires. 29 million for him missing all those ball games during the year. Yikes.


Sickening, isn't it?

I wish I could make $30 million per year and essentially call into work "sick" for 2/3 of the year.


----------



## RetroDreams

Another note: Every RFA that is left unprotected is a lock to be drafted since they do not have to be signed and the Bobcats do not take on any salary for selecting them.

In my list above, Keyon Dooling and Jake Tsakalidis are the only RFAs left unprotected. Welcome to the Charlotte Bobcats.


----------



## MJG

I personally hope and believe that the Wizards will leave Dixon open before Blake. Both are probably about equal at this point in the general NBA, but for our team, Blake means more for next season. With everyone healthy, Blake plays 18+ minutes in each game as the backup PG. Dixon, on the other hand, often plays single digit minutes or not at all as the fifth or sixth option at SG (Hughes gets a majority of the minutes, backup was split between Arenas/Stackhouse/Hayes/Dixon). Dixon also is more redundant for us, being a gunner like pretty much all of the previously mentioned guys. Also, getting down to the nitty stuff, Dixon has the worse contract at twice what Blake will be making (though $1.2 million versus 0.6 isn't a huge thing).


----------



## RetroDreams

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> I personally hope and believe that the Wizards will leave Dixon open before Blake. Both are probably about equal at this point in the general NBA, but for our team, Blake means more for next season. With everyone healthy, Blake plays 18+ minutes in each game as the backup PG. Dixon, on the other hand, often plays single digit minutes or not at all as the fifth or sixth option at SG (Hughes gets a majority of the minutes, backup was split between Arenas/Stackhouse/Hayes/Dixon). Dixon also is more redundant for us, being a gunner like pretty much all of the previously mentioned guys. Also, getting down to the nitty stuff, Dixon has the worse contract at twice what Blake will be making (though $1.2 million versus 0.6 isn't a huge thing).


I'll swap them since you know the Wiz better then I. However, I think Baxter is taken as he is one of the few cheap beefy bodies available.


----------



## MikeDC

Explain how the cap works for the draft. Is it just like the NBA cap- meaning that a team can always go over the cap, it just faces the consequences of not being able to sign free agents and potentially haveing to pay the luxury tax.

If that's the case, there are lots of guys there the Bobcats should go after.

I can't see the Kings leaving CWeb unprotected. Money move or not, I just can't see it happening. If they did however, I'd have to think they'd take a look at him.

And if they did that, it would probably make sense to take a look at several guys with bigger contracts if they're short-
Big Z, Stoudamire, and Camby will all have expiring contracts. If Charlotte takes those three guys for a year, they've got the core of a playoff team to put around Webber.

It might be worth the expense to generate that kind of initial winning atmostsphere around the team, and since a those guys have expiring deals, they can either be re-signed for cheaper or make way for other players.

If I have those options in the expansion draft, I say screw the cap consequences for the first year and just pick away


----------



## RetroDreams

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> Explain how the cap works for the draft. Is it just like the NBA cap- meaning that a team can always go over the cap, it just faces the consequences of not being able to sign free agents and potentially haveing to pay the luxury tax.
> 
> If that's the case, there are lots of guys there the Bobcats should go after.
> 
> I can't see the Kings leaving CWeb unprotected. Money move or not, I just can't see it happening. If they did however, I'd have to think they'd take a look at him.
> 
> And if they did that, it would probably make sense to take a look at several guys with bigger contracts if they're short-
> Big Z, Stoudamire, and Camby will all have expiring contracts. If Charlotte takes those three guys for a year, they've got the core of a playoff team to put around Webber.
> 
> It might be worth the expense to generate that kind of initial winning atmostsphere around the team, and since a those guys have expiring deals, they can either be re-signed for cheaper or make way for other players.
> 
> If I have those options in the expansion draft, I say screw the cap consequences for the first year and just pick away


From what I've read there is a hard cap set at 66% of the NBA salary cap and the Bobcats must select 14 players and sign their draft pick and remain under it. The hard cap is done to protect the startup and make sure they do not go belly up.

Obviously, if what I've read is incorrect, then yeah, they would select a star or two... but I do not think they are capable. I've researched several expansion drafts and the team has never surpassed the cap from what I can tell.


----------



## RetroDreams

On an aside, the Bobcats are coming into the league on a very bad year from the terms that many teams are either severly over the cap or barely have enough bodies to have a team.

With the restrictions put in place by the NBA and the players that will be available for selection, the Bobcats are in for a long season unless they can work out some deals.

For the Bobcats, 2nd round draft picks will be KING!


----------



## RetroDreams

I forgot to mention, but just remembered reading it. The only way the Bobcats can go over the cap is to resign any RFAs that they selected in the draft.

The other reason why you will see some big names left open, like the ones on my list, is the fact that if they are picked, the team will receive a trade exception so they can replace the person selected with a comparable salaried player.


----------



## MJG

Thanks for the info on the cap rules. I knew it wasn't a normal cap, but I wasn't sure what the exact rules were.


----------



## RetroDreams

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> Thanks for the info on the cap rules. I knew it wasn't a normal cap, but I wasn't sure what the exact rules were.


Not a problem. Let me know if you catch any other mistakes I made because you seem to know quite a bit about the subject as well.

I believe I also read in the Charlotte Observer that the Bobcats will not surpase $30 million, even using the cap loophole to sign RFAs. They are in it for the long haul and they are doing things the right way.


----------



## MikeDC

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> 
> 
> From what I've read there is a hard cap set at 66% of the NBA salary cap and the Bobcats must select 14 players and sign their draft pick and remain under it. The hard cap is done to protect the startup and make sure they do not go belly up.
> 
> Obviously, if what I've read is incorrect, then yeah, they would select a star or two... but I do not think they are capable. I've researched several expansion drafts and the team has never surpassed the cap from what I can tell.


thanks, that's some great info you've put together here Retro!


----------



## MikeDC

Check that- I have a feeling that the Bobcats don't face a hard cap. That is, they could draft anyone that's put out there. they'd just go over the cap like anyone else. That could even turn out to be good, as it would give them an exception to use.

http://www.nba.com/bobcats/news/draft_central_expansion_rules_summary.html

Seems to suggest the cap won't matter to them:



> Charlotte will be permitted to select players in the Expansion Draft without regard to the Salary Cap.


----------



## Mavs Dude

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> Milwaukee (10 players under contract)
> Protected: Keith Van Horn, Jason Caffey, Michael Redd, Desmond Mason, Marcus Haislip, Brian Skinner, Erick Strickland, TJ Ford
> Unprotected: Anthony Mason, Joe Smith
> Assumptions: None


The Bucks would not leave Smith unprotected. I see us leaving KVH, A. Mason, Caffey, and Santiago open.


----------



## RetroDreams

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> Check that- I have a feeling that the Bobcats don't face a hard cap. That is, they could draft anyone that's put out there. they'd just go over the cap like anyone else. That could even turn out to be good, as it would give them an exception to use.
> 
> http://www.nba.com/bobcats/news/draft_central_expansion_rules_summary.html
> 
> Seems to suggest the cap won't matter to them:


I've heard like 100 conflicting reports on this now. Fatlever, a very knowledgable guy over at RealGM spoke with a local Charlotte NBA beat writer and was told:

1. is the cap in the first year a hard cap or a soft cap? can the team go over the cap during the draft? 

answer- it is a hard cap in the first year moving to a sof cap in the second year. teams only have soft caps to allow them to resign their own free agents. since the new team will not have any free agents the cap in the first year will be hard. the team cannot go over the cap during the expansion draft. 

http://www.realgm.com/boards/viewto...start=12&sid=2179660b9add487fb67da44e53c73a93

I also read the hard cap bit in a newspaper piece. I need to find the exact quotes on it. Also, there is an Expansion section in the CBA, I'll try to round that up, too.


----------



## RetroDreams

*Re: Re: My Expansion Draft Team Capsules*



> Originally posted by <b>Mavs Dude</b>!
> 
> The Bucks would not leave Smith unprotected. I see us leaving KVH, A. Mason, Caffey, and Santiago open.


Santiago is a free agent, so he is ineligible to be selected. As for leaving KVH open, that is probably a good possibility. As for Smith, he has a longer deal and I could see Porter rather having that trade exception for Smith to package with the expiring contracts of Mason and/or Caffey.

Just my two cents.


----------



## Charlotte_______

Wow Retro, I bet it took you a long time to figure this out. Thanks aot for your input.


----------



## Mavs Dude

*Re: Re: Re: My Expansion Draft Team Capsules*



> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> 
> 
> Santiago is a free agent, so he is ineligible to be selected. As for leaving KVH open, that is probably a good possibility. As for Smith, he has a longer deal and I could see Porter rather having that trade exception for Smith to package with the expiring contracts of Mason and/or Caffey.


I thought Santiago is a RFA. Also Smith had one of his best years, I see us leaving Skinner open before Smith.


----------



## silverpaw1786

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> 
> Boston (11 players under contract)
> Unprotected: Raef Lafrentz
> 
> Denver (8 players under contract)
> Unprotected: Marcus Camby


I will guarantee you that Raef will be protected. Ainge honestly LOVES him

Camby will be protected coming off a career year.


----------



## Mavs Dude

*Re: Re: My Expansion Draft Team Capsules*



> Originally posted by <b>silverpaw1786</b>!
> 
> 
> I will guarantee you that Raef will be protected. Ainge honestly LOVES him


He might love him but with his contract and injuries, he isn't getting protected.


----------



## Storyteller

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> 
> 
> I've heard like 100 conflicting reports on this now. Fatlever, a very knowledgable guy over at RealGM spoke with a local Charlotte NBA beat writer and was told:
> 
> 1. is the cap in the first year a hard cap or a soft cap? can the team go over the cap during the draft?
> 
> answer- it is a hard cap in the first year moving to a sof cap in the second year. teams only have soft caps to allow them to resign their own free agents. since the new team will not have any free agents the cap in the first year will be hard. the team cannot go over the cap during the expansion draft.
> 
> http://www.realgm.com/boards/viewto...start=12&sid=2179660b9add487fb67da44e53c73a93
> 
> I also read the hard cap bit in a newspaper piece. I need to find the exact quotes on it. Also, there is an Expansion section in the CBA, I'll try to round that up, too.


It's my understanding, too, that Charlotte will have a hard cap in their first year. However, from what I've read, Charlotte can go over their cap on expansion draft day, as long as they get below their cap by opening day. This would explain the rule given on NBA.com about the expansion draft.


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: Re: Re: Re: My Expansion Draft Team Capsules*



> Originally posted by <b>Mavs Dude</b>!
> 
> I thought Santiago is a RFA. Also Smith had one of his best years, I see us leaving Skinner open before Smith.


Skinner is expected to opt out of his contract...

http://rotoworld.com/content/playerpages/player_main.asp?sport=NBA&id=3265


----------



## Scinos

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> Seattle (10 players under contract)
> Protected: Rashard Lewis, Ray Allen, Luke Ridnour, Nick Collison, Vladmir Radmanovic, Antonio Daniels, Ronald Murray, Jerome James
> Unprotected: Calvin Booth, Vitaly Potapenko
> Assumptions: Jerome James exercises his player option


A couple of points. You left off Reggie Evans, who I believe is under contract for next season. 

Also, we definitely won't protect Jerome James. Management has been trying to dump him for a while now. If we wanted to protect someone else it would probably be Pot, as he can start at C and has an expiring contract. But, I think we will leave all three of the overpaid centers unprotected. It's unlikely that Charlotte would be interested in them anyway, unless we worked out a deal that included a draft pick(s). 

The rest is good.


----------



## cantgetright

It has to be a soft cap because it clearly says the team MUST choose 14 players in the expansion draft. If that's the case then just for arguements sake say every team protected their 8 cheapest players and for the teams with less then 8 they make their highest paid player available. 

If that were to happen it would be impossible for the Bobcats to stay under 30 million or whatever 66% of next years cap will be.

They Bobcats will only take on big contracts if they have 2 years or less left on them and the team gives us a 1st rounder.


----------



## Obi-Wan Nowitzki

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> Dallas (10 players under contract)
> Protected: Josh Howard, Dirk Nowitzki, Eduardo Najera, Tony Delk, Antoine Walker, Antwan Jamison, Danny Fortson, Shawn Bradley
> Unprotected: Tariq Abdul-Wahad, Michael Finley
> Assumptions: Steve Nash declines his player option


Am I wrong in thinking that if a team under the cap wants Finley that the Bobcats could pick him and then trade him for as little as a second round pick?


----------



## Obi-Wan Nowitzki

*Re: Re: My Expansion Draft Team Capsules*



> Originally posted by <b>MavsFaN02</b>!
> 
> 
> Am I wrong in thinking that if a team under the cap wants Finley that the Bobcats could pick him and then trade him for as little as a second round pick?


Also, this would be the same thing with Raef, Z, Camby, Shaq, Grant, Mashburn, G-Rob, Reef, Webber, and Stack. They could really do this, am I right?


----------



## Starks

I'm getting the feeling David Wesley might be left unprotected by the Hornets. Would Charlotte have any interest?


----------



## Storyteller

<b>RetroDreams - </b> this is a great list. Lots of good thought put into it.

However, here's my perspective on Portland's situation:



> Portland (11 players under contract)
> Protected: Zach Randolph, Qyntel Woods, Dan Dickau, Travis Outlaw, Ruben Patterson, Darius Miles (RFA), Theo Ratliff, Derek Anderson
> Unprotected: Dale Davis, Damon Stoudamire, Shareef Abdur-Rahim
> Assumptions: Portland declines team option on Eddie Gill


Both Gill and Cook have unguaranteed contracts for next year. So, my guess is that they'll choose two out of Dickau, Cook and Gill to protect, and that they'll expose the other one.

My guess is that they'll protect Randolph, Woods, Outlaw, Miles, Ratliff, Abdur-Rahim and the two PG's that they choose.

Leaving Davis, Anderson, Patterson, Stoudamire and the last cheap PG unprotected. I expect the Bobcats to take the PG if they take anyone.

I say protect SAR and Ratliff simply because their trade value is higher than that of any of the other big contract players on the team. Thus, IMO, the miniscule chance of Charlotte taking them is slightly higher than for the other players.

Oh, and if Stepania picks up his player option before the protection lists are due, he'd be exposed as well.


----------



## Storyteller

*Re: Re: Re: My Expansion Draft Team Capsules*



> Originally posted by <b>MavsFaN02</b>!
> 
> Also, this would be the same thing with Raef, Z, Camby, Shaq, Grant, Mashburn, G-Rob, Reef, Webber, and Stack. They could really do this, am I right?


They could do it with any team that was $14.6 million under the cap at the time. That describes (in all probability) Utah, Denver and Atlanta.


----------



## Obi-Wan Nowitzki

*Re: Re: Re: Re: My Expansion Draft Team Capsules*



> Originally posted by <b>So Cal Blazer Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> They could do it with any team that was $14.6 million under the cap at the time. That describes (in all probability) Utah, Denver and Atlanta.


So, I'm right, right? If an All-Star was left open, they could take him and trade him no matter what his contract was... Is this right? Because if it isn't right, the Bobcats would have almost no one to pick because the other teams would leave their max guys unprotected.


----------



## Storyteller

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: My Expansion Draft Team Capsules*



> Originally posted by <b>MavsFaN02</b>!
> 
> So, I'm right, right? If an All-Star was left open, they could take him and trade him no matter what his contract was... Is this right? Because if it isn't right, the Bobcats would have almost no one to pick because the other teams would leave their max guys unprotected.


I'm not aware of any rules that would prohibit this kind of scenario in general. However, remember:

1) Teams cannot re-acquire players that they lose in the expansion draft for one year. So, for example, Charlotte could not draft Finley and then trade him back to Dallas.

2) Normal trade restrictions apply. So, the team receiving the player must either have enough cap space to receive him or must send a player (or more) back to create enough cap space.

That being said, there are rules in the NBA by-laws that none of us are aware of. There could be one to cover such a contingency that we're ignorant of....


----------



## jokeaward

Are the Nets going to protect Scallabrine? Will he be a Bobcat after last night's play? He's really likable, hard-working, basketball-loving and would be a good expansion draft-pick. Plus he can hit the three, even in tight spots for when Charlotte is trying to make the P in a few years and beyond.


----------

